# If I had a son with a problem..



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’d do this...
(Sorry if this had made its rounds in the inter web)


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It should belong in the winner's thread too. No bolts holding it to the floor? A little pry on a pvc pipe? hmmmm


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

When my mom comes over to visit from out of town I've started to tape the seat down because her husband pees standing up and I find it disgusting to see pee drops on the floor.

The problem has been solved!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> When my mom comes over to visit from out of town I've started to tape the seat down because her husband pees standing up and I find it disgusting to see pee drops on the floor.
> 
> The problem has been solved!


I should try that, I have a really good friend, nicest guy he’d do anything for you, but he get piss all over the toilet and floor... to the point it’s easier to go to his house so I don’t have to clean up piss


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> I should try that, I have a really good friend, nicest guy he’d do anything for you, but he get piss all over the toilet and floor... to the point it’s easier to go to his house so I don’t have to clean up piss


I tried telling my mom but he either didn't get the message or didn't listen. I put clear packing tape all around so he knows not to fool around. :biggrin:


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> > I should try that, I have a really good friend, nicest guy he’d do anything for you, but he get piss all over the toilet and floor... to the point it’s easier to go to his house so I don’t have to clean up piss
> ...


My GF had a roomate years ago with a pissing problem, she got so sick of it, asking/complaint about it and he wouldn’t listed- she started to use his face cloth, bath towel or tooth brush to clean up his mess..

Hahahahaha 
It’s funny cuz she is super straight and narrow! 
She makes full stops at stop signs, 
signals all turns/lane changes, 
won’t J-way OR sample at Bulk Barn! 
And god forbid throwing away something that could be cleaned and recycled!!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I never get piss on the seat, I just use the bathtub..................:vs_shocked::vs_shocked:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Tango said:


> When my mom comes over to visit from out of town I've started to tape the seat down because *her husband pees standing up and I find it disgusting to see pee drops on the floor.*
> 
> The problem has been solved!


Well back in 2011 when I had the stroke, I spent 38 days in a rehab hospital in Florida. No walking was allowed, after 4 weeks of this I in the wheel chair bounced if over the threshold at the bath door, set the brakes -- used the long handicapped bar, pulled myself up and took a pee standing. I felt like a man again. If a few drops went on the floor. SO BE IT! Sorry Tango but I thought all men stood. The exception being a [1, 2] Combo!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

So you guys who sit, how does that work for the piss bucket in the back of the truck?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> So you guys who sit, how does that work for the piss bucket in the back of the truck?


Improvise. Adapt. Overcome :biggrin:


I had made a portable toilet with a rectangular bucket clipped on and a bag holding cat litter just in case I needed to go for a #2. I even put a seat on. I never used it so it's out of the truck now.

I have so little calls I go to work and come back home within 2-3 hours.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> So you guys who sit, how does that work for the piss bucket in the back of the truck?


That's why I drink Gatorade at work, for the wide mouth bottles.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> So you guys who sit, how does that work for the piss bucket in the back of the truck?


....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

A guy at deer camp, who I also worked with, attached a toilet seat to a bucket. Next to it he had a box of box of trash bags.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/r...ds&dclid=CKDCl5H27dwCFUhLAQodDlYBWw#store=297

I'll take pictures but only if you want to see it.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/r...ds&dclid=CKDCl5H27dwCFUhLAQodDlYBWw#store=297
> 
> I'll take pictures but only if you want to see it.



Yes!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> Yes!


The goal was to sit comfortably, not like a 5 gallon bucket. It had to be pulled out quickly and easy to clean up. All the comfort in the back of your van with an elongated seat! I hate regular short seats, some will know why! Put a bag around the bucket, slide the bucket in, use the the commode with 2 cups of cat litter to soak the urine and tie the bag when you are done. No mess, no smell.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I never get piss on the seat, I just use the bathtub..................:vs_shocked::vs_shocked:


Or the shower.........


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tango said:


> The goal was to sit comfortably, not like a 5 gallon bucket. It had to be pulled out quickly and easy to clean up. All the comfort in the back of your van with an elongated seat! I hate regular short seats, some will know why!


I know why..................:smile:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> The goal was to sit comfortably, not like a 5 gallon bucket. It had to be pulled out quickly and easy to clean up. All the comfort in the back of your van with an elongated seat! I hate regular short seats, some will know why! Put a bag around the bucket, slide the bucket in, use the the commode with 2 cups of cat litter to soak the urine and tie the bag when you are done. No mess, no smell.


where the heck do you work where there isnt a bathroom in walking distance??? or the place your working at?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Paris has the answer...........

https://www.thelocal.fr/20150204/could-urinals-for-women-come-to-paris


http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/08/15/sidewalk-urinals-have-paris-locals-peeved.html

Seems San Francisco also has a few.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just find some RR tracks, like they poo in india...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> where the heck do you work where there isnt a bathroom in walking distance??? or the place your working at?


I use the customer's bathroom if I need to pee and they are downstairs for example but I would never go for #2 and stink up the place and or shut off the main.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I use the customer's bathroom if I need to pee and they are downstairs for example but I would never go for #2 and stink up the place and or shut off the main.



LOL..im not that shy..if im good enough to install it im good enough to $hit in it..then just carry a spray bottle of fabreeze or this new fangled product...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL..im not that shy..if im good enough to install it im good enough to $hit in it..then just carry a spray bottle of fabreeze or this new fangled product...
> https://youtu.be/4bDQ0kZp1PQ


I saw that on TV....V.I.Pooooo:vs_laugh:


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> So you guys who sit, how does that work for the piss bucket in the back of the truck?


I always thought urinals were really uncomfortable to sit on 🙂


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

good use of bathtub...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Or the shower.........





I am a fan of sump pump pits.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Hop in the back of your Van, use a A plastic bag to line a 5gal HD bucket... it will do in a pinch...
(I might or might not have had an old toilet seat with 3x “L” brackets screwed to the under side just so the seat would sit on top of said bucket and not slide off.....)


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

one early morning trip upstate I used a guard rail on the side of route 17, good thing it was winter time and the snow plow took that load away...


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> one early morning trip upstate I used a guard rail on the side of route 17, good thing it was winter time and the snow plow took that load away...


Nice!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The other day I really had to go and my wonderful portable toilet(a few pages back) is still off the truck because I don't have enough room. I wasn't going to use their only bathroom. You know when it was an extreme emergency. I hurried up to get the bucket, a bag and strip off the foam noodle from the cab partition and slap it together. Not a second to spare....

I decided to order a small bucket seat which takes very little room. Supposedly this seat doesn't fit all buckets but it did fit my HD one.



.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I definitely use the trash bag to line a 5 bucket trick.

One time I was working for this small company and they had me train someone. That lasted for 1 day. They sent us to a job for a water heater replacement. The customer, the trainee and I walked straight down to the basement to check out the water heater. After 10 minutes of talking and going over options the trainee says he'd be right back, I figured he was going out to smoke again. He walks upstairs and I can hear him opening doors while the customer is giving me a funny look. I continue with the estimate but I can tell the customer's demeanor has changed. We hear the toilet flush and the sink run then the trainee finally goes outside. I ended up not getting that job. 

Needless to say I told the office he was no longer riding with me. I understand when you have to go you have to go. But he could have at least asked the homeowner for permission. Heck, we drove for over a half hour to get to that job and passed dozens of places with public restrooms. All he had to do was ask me to pull over.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I definitely use the trash bag to line a 5 bucket trick.


Yes of course this is just a demo of the product!


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Years ago when I was a much younger man I used to go up to a lake cabin and ice fish in the winter with a few plumber friends of mine... the owner had the plumbing shut down for the winter so we would put a lined 5 gal bucket in the bathroom to use...there were many a late night of partying where the next morning the bucket would be full to the top...


----------

